# Wie findet Ihr das?



## kevkev (30. März 2005)

Hallo,

Ich wollt mal wieder ein neues Design für meine Homepage erstellen.

ich wollt mal eure Meinung zu diesem hier sagen:






Was könnte man an dem neuem noch machen?
Was für farben passen besser?

Bin für jede kritik dankbar !

Gruß kevin


----------



## Consti (31. März 2005)

Naja, also erstmal vor weg - so begeistert bin ich von der HP nicht.

Aber der Reihe nach:
Finde du hast versucht, mal was "eigenes" zu machen und nicht versucht, etwas altes auf eine neue, andere Art und weise zu machen.
Also von den Formen und der Aufteilung find ichs sicherlich recht gut.

Was du aber ändern solltest, sind die Farben - irgendwie ists nich so einheitlich und man kann keinen klaren Stil erkennen. Die Farben sollten vielleicht etwas einheitlicher sein, und insgesamt sollten vllt weniger Farben verwendet werden.
Weiterhin würde ich die Blau / Gelbtöne etwas "denzenter" machen - also nicht so knallig.

Hoffe ich konnte Helfen


----------



## kevkev (31. März 2005)

Hi,

Ok, der farbverlauf in diesen "boxen" wird sich je nach unterkategorie dann ändern, d.h. ich bin auf "sounds", dann kommt vielleicht das ganze in gelb oder so.

Hast du nen vorschlag was für farben in nutzen könnte?

Hast du auch noch ne idee was man da sonst noch draufmachen könnte, also irgendwelche feinheiten?

Danke für deine antwort !

Gruß Kevin


----------



## sconey (31. März 2005)

Du scheinst dich auf der Seite mit PHP und co zu beschäftigen! 
Versuch doch mal das Blau in ein Platinen-Grün umzuwandeln und dezent chips anzudeuten.
Momentan sind die Elemente zu flächig gefärbt.


----------



## kevkev (31. März 2005)

Hi,

Sehr gute Idee, aber wie realisiere ich microchips?

Es gibt doch bestimmt so eine seite wo so was schon verwendet wird, da kann ich mir das mal anschauen, kennst du so ne seite?

gruß kevin


----------



## Digg-R- (31. März 2005)

also ich find das irgendwie stylisch =D
ich finde das hat was , obs jetzt den hardcore-webdesignern gefällt is mir ma pott wie deckel


----------



## kevkev (31. März 2005)

Hi,

Ich hab das jetzt so gemacht:
http://gif-clips.de/hp_2.jpg

Wie findet Ihr das?

gruß kevin


----------



## cameeel (31. März 2005)

Hi,

  gefällt mir, gefällt mir 

  Wenn du jede Seite ein wenig individuell gestaltest wird das sicher was (so wie das downloadsymbol usw usw..)

  MfG
  cAm3eel


----------



## kevkev (1. April 2005)

Hi,

Ja, die symbole werden dann auch je nach seite wechseln, genau wie die farbe der großen fläche oben links.

Sonst noch ne idee was man da noch hinbauen könnte?

Gruß kevin


----------



## holzoepfael (1. April 2005)

lol....Als ich es anfangs sah fand ich das irgendwie sau komisch, aber mich hast du damit überzeugt. 
Mir gefällt die Aufmachung und die Farben können tatsächlich dezenter sein, aber mir gefällt einfach...kann mir nicht helfen...


----------



## Mamphil (1. April 2005)

Ein Problem hat die Seite aber: bei der Auflösung deines Screenshots ist die obere Hälfte der Seite inhaltslos und dann geht's erst weiter. Der Besucher muss also auf alle Fälle scrollen - das ist IMHO recht unpraktisch...

Mamphil


----------



## kevkev (1. April 2005)

Hi,

Man muss ja so oder so scrollen, hab viel content ^^.

Gruß kevin

@holzoepfael:
Schön das es dir gefällt .


----------

